# confused about cot/cot bed mattresses



## NicolaG (Oct 30, 2005)

Which side of a babys mattress is the correct side for baby to sleep on?  Isobel has an Amicore Pure matress from Mothercare and I have gone in to a panick tonight as I don't know if she is sleeping on the correct side.  Also is it safe to turn a babys mattress over if she has been sleeping on the wrong side??

I am really confused and most of all really worried!!

Please help

Nic xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I would contact Mothercare to check as i dont know about individual mattresses.

It will be fine to swap..again just check with mothercare

Jxx


----------



## NicolaG (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for that Jeanette!!
Nic xxx


----------

